# Converted Khorne Berserkers



## BlackBetty859 (Jan 22, 2011)

Well at long last i've had chance to sit down on my own and get some serious painting done. As some may remember from my previous posts i was in the process of making up my Khorne berserkers. I'd made one up as a test peice and was looking for some advice. Here he is again...










Well here is the updated and completed squad, but first i want to explain what i've done. If im honest with you all i don't ike the look of Khorne Berserkers that come straight out of the box. I feel that for a squad of blood thirsty warriors not a great deal of thought has been put into their design. So i took it upon myself to make my squad something abit special. And here they are......



















Ok then... let me explain. 

Its my understanding that berserkers are one of the oldest units in the chaos army and that originally they where known as the World Eaters.So after a short trip to the Forgeworld site i brought myself the World Eaters conversion kit. The kit contains shoulder pads, heads and torsos all of which have been modelled to look old, chipped and a bit worn out. Perfect for look of my berserkers. To continue the older look i founds some 3rd edition powerpacks on Ebay and i've used these instead of the new ones. This also keeps the unit looking uniformal instead of abit random. The next thing added to the mix is the capes. I really like the look of these and again i feel that they really fit into the look of my squad. Also I had a lesson in the use of green stuff, so that i could model the arms into slightly better positions. Anyway less words and more pictures i think.

May i introduce my original berserker but with new bits.......




























Well as you can see he looks completely different to the factory issue men. He does still have is original torso on but that is only because it was glued on to well to risk removing it without breaking the model. I really like the look of the Forgeworld helmets as they look far more menacing than the smiling skulls of the normal ones.

As you look through the rest of the pictures take a look at the torsos and in particular the ones where spikes and horns have broken through also note the helmets and how cracks and chips have be modelled. Ive also added some claw marks to some of their armour as if they have been fighting with some clawed beast. Anywho enjoy ..........









































































I had a few problems with the "running" figures in that the capes either wouldn't fit properly or they didn't look natural. Once again thank you to the internet i've learnt how to shape resin by just simply using ot water and patience and as you can see on this next bloke it worked quite well as the cape flows around the foot....




















Ok finally the apsiring champion. Again i wasn't happy with cobbling together a solider made up of the normal sprue so i decided to spend some money again and make one up. so i used the body of an aspiring champion with chainsword and plasma pistol and the cape and powerpack of a chaos lord and i think that the two go well together. So here we are the last set of pictures. I promise....



















So that is my berserker squad completed. Those of you who have read my previous posts will realise that these guys are only my second ever squad that i've painted, so as a result i'm very proud of my work but i do know that i've some mistakes so if you can help please get in touch as i am very eager to improve my new found skills.

I thank you for reading this and i will keep you updated as i have some converted world eaters terminators on my paint staion waiting to be built.....

Thank you

BB


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

You should be more than proud mate - I can see where you need to work on things - Your gold highlighting needs a bit of work - try mix in some mithril with the gold and highlight ever increasingly smaller lines, then add more mithril until you use pure mithril at the "ping" points. Same with your chains, they look a bit mono-silver but again nothing to worry about, really good effort in my opinion as these are not easy miniatures to paint.

I really like the bases as well, defo something that compliments the miniatures. My biggest critique will be the use of too many colours on the champion - I'm more of a clean lines kind of guy but your use of bright colours for pipes and other features draws too much away from the rest of the miniature. Again i'd say this is more my personal preference.

All in all I really do think Berzerkers look way better in black than just Blood-Red. These show great promise as you refine skills and techniques and I look forward to seeing you do more in the future! +rep for you good sir.


----------



## BlackBetty859 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah i had some troble painting the gold but i never thught of doing it your way i'll try it with my next squad and see how it goes. And my reason for the coloured pipes is only that i was getting bored of black, red and silver so i thought some brighter colours might just make it pop abit more. but thank you for your tips especially the highlighting. i've made a note and i will try it out.
BB


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Very nice work there mate, I look forward to seeing them in the flesh so to speak.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking great. I think the gold needs a sepia wash. nice work on the capes, always like little conversions


----------

